# Man Cave Finished



## preacherac

Unfinished Building, (Derkson Side Lofted Barn) $6500.00
Insulation and Electrical, $900.00
Rough Cut Lumber, $700.00
Sealer and Poly, $300.00
Misc. Material and Tools, $500.00
Labor, $2500.00

Total cost: 11,400

How much is it worth?  Priceless......


----------



## Hoss

Nice.

Hoss


----------



## walkinboss01

Very nice. I'm sure it will provide hrs of relaxation.


----------



## kevincox

Looks good!


----------



## manley

Beautiful work, man!
I've often wondered about using one of those for a cabin, and it looks like you did a GREAT job with it?
What is your floor plan?


----------



## alphachief

Love it!


----------



## John I. Shore

Beautiful.  Enjoy

John I.


----------



## wvdawg

Very nice!  Good work!


----------



## seeker

Well done, enjoy your labor.


----------



## preacherac

*Thx*

Thanks to all for your replies!


----------



## buckeroo

LOVE it!


----------



## bowtie

looks really good....congrats....now you got to fill it up....


----------



## Redbow

Looks like a nice place to chill out for a spell. I want to start on mine I have a big outside garage and want to build me a room inside it just for me and my music friends..Only problem is all the junk inside my garage won't let me get started..


----------



## webfootwidowmaker

Nice! I love that wood


----------



## Ole Crip

Goodun


----------



## Bow Only

A man cave is never finished, you always add stuff to the walls.


----------



## General P

yeah, post pic's of it filled up next.


----------



## mmarkey

That's very nice indeed.   How bout a couple of pictures of the outside and some dimensions. Verrrry nice indeed.


----------



## Stieet

bowtie said:


> looks really good....congrats....now you got to fill it up....



Nice job.

My first thought was what to fill it with.

1) leather recliners and couch
2) wide screen TV
3) refrigerator


----------



## O-Country

Nice. it looks alot like my brothers house where we finished it with blued white pine.now it is time to cover them walls up with critters.


----------



## 5 string

Nice !


----------



## jevans7mm

Nice work. I also like the cross on the floor.


----------



## Dub

Really nice looking place to rest and ponder.

Well done, sir.









jevans7mm said:


> Nice work. I also like the cross on the floor.



Just noticed that.  Very nice addition.


----------



## donnie mac

very nice


----------



## Lparker73

nice work


----------



## hwaldrop

That is awesome!! Once we move out of our Parents house, my father-in-law is wanting to do something like this!


----------



## Hawkeye82

Looks great!


----------



## Alesis

yup...im jealous


----------



## pnome

Very nice!  Needs more dead animals hanging on the walls.


----------



## Mac

Looks great,  

Did you poly the wood?

Also, the flooring did you T& G the boards before installing


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin

Looks good.  Gonna have some good times there


----------



## Hyper Sniper

Man that is just beautiful!!! I love it and I am sure you do. Very Very nice work and a fantastic idea.


----------



## Natty Bumppo

Looks great.


----------



## HillbillyJim

Great job!  Good news is that if you move, you put that puppy on a trailer and take it with you!  Very nice.  Let's see it with the deer mounts on the wall, the big screen TV, and the beer cooler.


----------



## bond195

Nice


----------



## preacherac

Yes that was the most expensive part. 8 galolns of sealer and 6 gallons of poly....$28 and 30 bucks a gallon!!!!


----------



## maughdr

That looks great, just gotta fill up the walls


----------



## FROGSLAYER

Looks awesome!


----------



## Buck Roar

looks good


----------



## outdoorsman 52

Looks awesome man! Good job


----------



## fowl play

Looks Great would love to see some pics from the outside!


----------

